
Quora Hacked, 100M users Accounts compromised - inf0s3cw1k1
https://pwned.blog/quora-hacked-100-million-quora-users-accounts-compromised/
======
dplgk
Still confused how marking as dupe with no link to the dupe is helpful.

------
JohnTHaller
Dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18594564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18594564)

~~~
inf0s3cw1k1
Uff, :(

